# Deadsville Cemetery



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Stage one (what I call the pre-game show) is set up and shining bright.
The real goods won't be out until Halloween night. 
But this will let everyone know somethings going down.
This photo was taken at a pretty good distance so it's hard to tell exactly what's out there. I just liked the way it looked and thought I'd share.
Forgive the less than perfect focus. I'm still trying to figure out the best settings on my camera for night photography.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks cool! I love the guys in the windows.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been working with my camera on this same problem as well. 

Thanks for posting it. I get chills when I see this kind of stuff! Hey everyone! Halloween is coming.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is looking great! i love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks really good!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Great teaser shot! Love the backlit night sky too.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

*Deadsville Cemetery promo video*

I made this little video as a promotional type thing.
But mainly for fun.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Darkwalker nice job! That thing at the end will scare the crap out of people. I like how you filmed your graveyard. You did a great job on your angles.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Joiseygal! Glad you like it.
I guess I should've posted it in my other thread. Sorry I forgot:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Abracadabra! The threads are now one.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Hauntiholik said:


> Abracadabra! The threads are now one.


Thanks. I'll try not to foul up again. You rule!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

All the structural elements are in place. Except the crypt facade. That goes up on the big day. I've started noticing others nearby are starting to put up their decorations.
It appears I'm the only one on my street doing anything though. 
Bunch of lame O's!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey everyone. Like most of you I'm gonna be extremely busy over the next few days so I probably wont be on here much. I'll post pics and videos as soon as I can.
Everyone have a fun, safe and scary halloween.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

great work . Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That promo is such a hoot, and the soundtrack so vintage cinema sounding. I would love to see it in black & white with little scratches running through the film - instant classic!:jol:


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> That promo is such a hoot, and the soundtrack so vintage cinema sounding. I would love to see it in black & white with little scratches running through the film - instant classic!:jol:


I'll see if I can take care of that Roxy.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Just finished up for the day and had something I had to share.
I had all my props out tonight so I could make sure the lighting was right.
Just so happens my neighbor was having a Halloween party for about twenty kids.
She came over and asked if they could come over and have a peek and of course I said 
"Hell yeah!" Now as I said I had the props out. But nothing was "in working order".
So as we were waiting I decide to have my son (The one in my promo vid) get a little practice in too. So I had him put on his costume and hide in the shack and wait for them. When they came in they pretty much entered as a group. As they moved around to the shack they seemed drawn to it like moths to a flame. They got within a few feet of the shack. Brandon did his thing. And scared the CRAP out of those kids! I almost fell down, I was laughing so hard. A young girl (around 14) just took off like a shot out a cannon. What was funny was how that group just kinda flew backward when he came out. And the screams were awesome. I just wish I thought to have my camera.
Later on as the kids were leaving the party. I heard a little boy telling another (who apparently didn't come over) "Go over there I dare you! I almost peed my pants!"

All the work I've been doing since July, was validated in that instant.
Just thought I'd share that with my haunt friends. 
Happy Halloween guy's!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Too funny Darkwalker! That's what Halloween is all about...scaring the crap out of kids! (Yeah, great parents, aren't we???...LOL)

Love the set up. Fantastic!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Well. It's all over. I gotta say first of all. I respect all of you that do this year after year.
It was a very hectic day for me to say the least. I was still working when the ToT's started showing up. Minus some technical problems (one of my fog machines died) we had a blast. I feel kinda empty now when I look out in my yard. Start the clock for next year!
Here are some pic's. I'll put up some video soon.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The display looks awesome and the promo vid is great. Cool that your son got to practice prior to the big night.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Wildcat.
Here are the "best of" pics. I took more but they didn't turn out.
By the time I got to take them I was worn out so not much thought into framing.
http://deadsvillecemetery.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=10296142
Still sifting through videos. I get one together as soon as I can.
Plus! I gotta see everyone else's stuff too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really Nice Work


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice! Very beautiful set up.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, a beautiful set up!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks guy's.
Here's a video/still compilation of my yard haunt. 
Perhaps a little too dark in some places. I'll make more of an effort next year
for some quality video.


----------

